# Anyone order from "carstyle4you.com" recently?



## Appletini (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi,
Has anyone ordered from http://www.carstyle4you.com/ recently, are they still in busness? 

I ordered something in the beginning of this month and it has been "Pending" since then. Looking at their facebook other people have been asking if they are still around and i have gotten no reply from my emails. 

Just trying to decide if its a ghost ship and i should just request a refund from paypal.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Sounds shady.


----------



## twenzel (Jan 20, 2011)

Just found this thread. I'd also like to know. I placed an order with them on the 16th and same thing. My order is sitting in Pending status and no response to any of the emails.

Did you ever see a response?


----------



## twenzel (Jan 20, 2011)

Just want to mention that I did receive my order but they are terrible with communication.


----------



## Willlive (Mar 24, 2013)

It several weeks, but I have received my order. The switches are well made and I'm happy with everything but the shipment time. 
I got the impression "Carstyle4you" is one guy doing a part time job making these switches.
Don't give up yet.


----------



## pedrogbranco (Oct 26, 2014)

ordered my buttons 3 months ago, no email reply, no phone answered, no refund, no facebook response. avoid this company


----------



## zactidwell (Jul 20, 2015)

I ordered about three months ago and did receive my order. They wouldn't respond to my emails for tracking, though. I ended up, after 3 weeks, having paypal contact them. They then promptly confirmed shipment, via email, and I received them several weeks later. They were pretty easy to install.

https://scontent-atl3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/v/t35.0-12/12458798_10153752191051142_628213687_o.jpg?oh=4a31395194c098a90b5d7859538a8a43&oe=56845F98


----------



## pedrogbranco (Oct 26, 2014)

Still nothing. Got an email with nothing aprt feom the payment receipt. no tracking code, nothing.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

Having ordered parts from Germany numerous times, the issue I've come across is the carefree attitude to protecting the parts they ship.
Rarely do you see care taken to protect a fragile item, those that do take care get my repeat business.

The other issue is they prefer to ship the cheapest method for them, not for their customer.
We are accustomed to expedited services from our local postal service of any number of freight companies.
3 months shipping from Germany is not uncommon but isn't the norm, they have a Päckchen service which was similar to our Parcel Post service (slow, row boat or mule train) where is gets there when it gets there.


----------



## pedrogbranco (Oct 26, 2014)

Eric D said:


> Having ordered parts from Germany numerous times, the issue I've come across is the carefree attitude to protecting the parts they ship.
> Rarely do you see care taken to protect a fragile item, those that do take care get my repeat business.
> 
> The other issue is they prefer to ship the cheapest method for them, not for their customer.
> ...


I am from Portugal. No reason to take this long. No custom on EU


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

pedrogbranco said:


> I am from Portugal. No reason to take this long. No custom on EU


Germany has a Syrian issue they are focusing on, Deutsche Post has been delayed. 

Seriously thou, it seems to be an issue with the seller for his lack of communication with you. 
He may be brilliant at making his product, but he clearly lacks customer service/ people skills.

Hopefully you'll receive your order.


----------



## pedrogbranco (Oct 26, 2014)

Eric D said:


> Germany has a Syrian issue they are focusing on, Deutsche Post has been delayed.
> 
> Seriously thou, it seems to be an issue with the seller for his lack of communication with you.
> He may be brilliant at making his product, but he clearly lacks customer service/ people skills.
> ...


Worst, because I am working on cool valvetronic controlled by both fis-control and one of the buttons I ordered (I have a bunch of VAG clients wanting the same seamless mod) and the other button was a custom icon button that all that change A3 8L console to restyle version need to adapt and don't know can use this one. I even have an LPG manufacter on hold because they want to use their buttons for vag cars lpg/petrol switch


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

pedrogbranco said:


> Worst, because I am working on cool valvetronic controlled by both fis-control and one of the buttons I ordered (I have a bunch of VAG clients wanting the same seamless mod) and the other button was a custom icon button that all that change A3 8L console to restyle version need to adapt and don't know can use this one. I even have an LPG manufacter on hold because they want to use their buttons for vag cars lpg/petrol switch


Do you have a website for your business? I'm curious to see the projects you are working on.


----------



## pedrogbranco (Oct 26, 2014)

Search on FB for encavalar (pt division) and microchips tuning (group hq).


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

Found it, quite impressive. Thank you.


----------



## pedrogbranco (Oct 26, 2014)

Eric D said:


> Found it, quite impressive. Thank you.


Any question you can ask on encavalar FB and I answer it


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

pedrogbranco said:


> Any question you can ask on encavalar FB and I answer it


I'll do that, thanks.


----------



## hashmaster3k (Dec 6, 2007)

I ordered a button from them a couple of years ago. It took them a couple of months to get it to me but as everyone else there is NO communication from them other than the first email. I tried calling, email, FB, and contacting them through paypal claims...nothing.

Also their button didn't not color match my trim, even though it was supposed to.


----------



## pedrogbranco (Oct 26, 2014)

hashmaster3k said:


> I ordered a button from them a couple of years ago. It took them a couple of months to get it to me but as everyone else there is NO communication from them other than the first email. I tried calling, email, FB, and contacting them through paypal claims...nothing.
> 
> Also their button didn't not color match my trim, even though it was supposed to.












4 months later but they arrived. Maybe they visit this forum because it was shipped the day someone replied to this thread.

Seem to be top quality. Too bad the lack of feedback or justification for the delay. I can finnaly continue working to finish the car's interior


----------

